# Hiawatha Hills Range



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 4, 2008)

We came down and shot this range Saturday morning.  It was a nice range that turned out to be more challenging than I expected.  

He's done a good job setting up realistic hunting situations.  Tight shooting lanes and some tough to judge shots made for some fun shooting.  

I'd recommend this place for anyone near Cleveland.


----------



## hansel (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been to Don's place several times, plus shoot in his toury's last year

You are right he has done a really good job of making it a challenge but fun at the same time.


----------



## wack em (Feb 4, 2008)

Top notch place for sure!


----------



## 99Roadking (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody thinking about going there Sunday?


----------



## hansel (Feb 6, 2008)

99Roadking said:


> Anybody thinking about going there Sunday?




Might try to get there later on Sunday afternoon


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Feb 6, 2008)

If not this weekend the fallowing weekend for sure

Its the best place I have shot so far


----------



## hansel (Feb 7, 2008)

KILL EM ALL said:


> If not this weekend the fallowing weekend for sure
> 
> Its the best place I have shot so far





The following weekend is the Cumming shoot, I thought we'd give that course a try


----------



## 99Roadking (Feb 7, 2008)

Where is the Cumming shoot?


----------



## hansel (Feb 7, 2008)

99Roadking said:


> Where is the Cumming shoot?




Here is the link:

http://cummingarchery.homestead.com/


----------



## GaBear (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't forget the Black Mountain Archery Club is shooting Sunday


----------



## hansel (Feb 8, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Don't forget the Black Mountain Archery Club is shooting Sunday




How close are they?????????????????????

I've got to throw Don some business when I can, he doesn't get the mass turnout like the club's do


----------



## GaBear (Feb 8, 2008)

Black mountain is just north of the outlet mall on 400. I don't think its very far from the old Outdoor Traditions store. You could shoot both in one day if you wanted.


----------



## hiawatha (Feb 8, 2008)

We have alot of folks who shoot late in the day on sundays. The majority show up after 1:30  or 2:00. Ya'll come by anytime, don't forget to call first.


----------



## hollywoodhunter (Feb 12, 2008)

Dumb question where is cleveland is it? What are the hours?


----------



## hiawatha (Feb 12, 2008)

Cleveland is approx 20 minutes NE of Gainesville and south of Helen in White County. We live on the same property the range is on and we're open any time we're here which is most of the time. I always suggest you call first to ensure availability. I've had people come to shoot at all different times and days of the week and holidays, during before and after rain and snow. Decide when you want to come and give us a call. Detailed directions are posted on our website.


----------



## hansel (Mar 4, 2008)

Went today after the rain passed, and Don's course spank'd me again.

And I loved it


----------



## hiawatha (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks to Hansel for the help removing the really large tree that fell across the road during high winds yesterday. When the wind gets up you had better look around for dead trees, this one would kill if it fell on anyone. It was a little spooky removing it with the wind still blowing. Thanks again.


----------



## hansel (Mar 18, 2008)

Heading up Saturday afternoon, see ya then Don


----------



## ga bow hunter (Mar 22, 2008)

Great Place Great People You So Called Archery Gooroo People Need To Try This Range.


----------



## hiawatha (Mar 22, 2008)

Sat. march 22'nd, a beautiful day for 3D, beautiful.


----------



## hansel (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes it was, your tractor sounds like it could use a tune up wait it's a tractor maybe a rebuilt injector pump, and injector's

And ounce again your course ate me for lunch




hiawatha said:


> Sat. march 22'nd, a beautiful day for 3D, beautiful.


----------



## hansel (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone shoot Don's place lately????

I was there a few weeks ago, and finally posted a good score


----------



## hiawatha (Apr 27, 2008)

It's been fairly quiet. We had some folks come up to get ready for Augusta.


----------

